# IDPA Match...personal best!



## arnisandyz (May 16, 2006)

Hey, Just wanted to share my joy! Shot in our monthly IDPA last weekend and  I was really happy with my score.  I placed 1st in my class and 5th overall out of 30 shooters! To top it off I was shooting in CDP class (1911 45ACP, 8+1 round capacity), most people were shooting SSP or ESP class (9mm Glocks/XDs etc with 10+1 capacity). Which means I had a harder recoiling gun AND on several stages I had to do one more reload then the rest of the guys. Now if I could just do this every time!


----------



## Lisa (May 16, 2006)

Congrats Arnisandyz!  Sounds like you had a fantastic time. Whoot!
artyon:


----------



## arnisandyz (May 23, 2006)

Thanks...

Back to being inconsistant...in the following IPSC 3-gun match I did fairly well with rifle and shotgun and really hosed it on the handgun portions! After coming off a good day of shooting handgun, I figured that was the least of my worries in the 3-gun match, boy was I wrong!  Still had fun regardless.


----------



## Grenadier (May 30, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Hey, Just wanted to share my joy! Shot in our monthly IDPA last weekend and I was really happy with my score. I placed 1st in my class and 5th overall out of 30 shooters! To top it off I was shooting in CDP class (1911 45ACP, 8+1 round capacity), most people were shooting SSP or ESP class (9mm Glocks/XDs etc with 10+1 capacity). Which means I had a harder recoiling gun AND on several stages I had to do one more reload then the rest of the guys. Now if I could just do this every time!


 
Congrats, arnisandyz!

There's an old joke about IDPA, that it really means:

I 
Do 
Prefer 
Accuracy

This is where the CDP folks really force themselves to make each shot count, and with practice and repetition (just like the martial arts!), it becomes an unconscious think, indeed.  Capacity in these games really doesn't become an issue, since those who can reload quickly and smoothly without fumbling, can squeeze off almost as many shots.  

To put it bluntly, we had a fellow with a S&W 625 .45 ACP revolver.  He actually ended scoring the best out of all of us, regardless of the division (SSP, ESP, CDP, revolver).  He'd bust off 6 shots, and with a quick motion, remove the spent moon clip, replace it, close the cylinder, and be done firing 12 shots accurately, faster than I'd ever seen anyone do.  "Ol' Pops" may be a rather portly fellow, but everyone could learn something from this guy (I spent 30 minutes discussing handloaded ammo with him).


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 11, 2006)

Definately alot to learn from the senior shooters. I think they are starting to get use to me being around, more and more are offering really good advise.

Well, I think I'm getting more consistent. I did it again! Got 5th place out of 40 shooters overall for July, 2nd in my division. I think what is really helping is that I'm finding my "game pace". I used to go 110%, do really well on a couple stages and crash and burn on other stages putting me in the middle of the pack. I've backed off a notch and shot more in control, but boy does it feel like slow motion!  I'm being sure I see a site picture before every shot, can't say that I did that before. In reality it probably is just an additional 1/4 second per shot that could mean the difference between a -3 or a -0, but it feels like 2 seconds. As a result my shot calling and accuracy got a lot better. Still have a long way to go as i'm only ranked a Marksman. (Novice < Marksman < Sharpshooter < Expert) but it sure is fun getting there!


----------

